# The GLORIA Litter Chronicles



## Pattie

I thought I'd start a new thread for the RICO/ChaCha litter whose theme is based on Gloria Estefan song titles. I hope to update their photos on a weekly basis.

Here are a couple of photos now that they are 1 week old.


----------



## pjewel

Aw, that is so sweet. I can't wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## TilliesMom

Yay! Great idea! we LOVE to watch puppies grow up and those of us considering adding a Hav want to THANK YOU for making MHS that much harder!! LOL


----------



## Pattie

Me, too, Geri.

Tammie, I just want to do my part, ya' know. ound:


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha. thanks.


----------



## clare

Oh they are growing so fast!Their coats look so glossy.


----------



## Pattie

Clare, 

Do you think I've put too much olive oil on them -- they do appear to be blinding the camera. (Kidding).


----------



## clare

NO ,you can never have too much olive oil!Grease them up Pattie!!


----------



## Luciledodd

I wish I had all of them nestled up in the bed with me right now.


----------



## Suzi

Luciledodd said:


> I wish I had all of them nestled up in the bed with me right now.


 Me too Lucile I cant pick out my favorite yet . Patti can you please get a web cam set up please please :whoo: Heather knows how maybe it is something you rent? and the potential new parents can watch them too it could be a business expense .


----------



## whimsy

What a bunch of cuties!! I can't stand it!!! LOL


----------



## davetgabby

What a joy. Thanks


----------



## Pattie

OK, I will try to set up a web cam. I have one, but will have to get DH's help to get it set up. That should be fun. I hope we can do it. Might take until tomorrow evening -- if it all works out.


----------



## misstray

so cute...just love to watch the wee puppies develop into fluffy furballs


----------



## klf0110

The webcam can't go up fast enough for me . Now I'm sure not to get any work done.


----------



## Pattie

So I thought it might be interesting to a few of you to show you the puppy wt chart for these guys. Day 9, today's wts are not final yet, so are not included on the chart. But this am's wts showed that 3 had doubled their birth wt.


----------



## clare

Thanks Pattie, it is very interesting to watch the pups grow and to see how it equates on the chart.


----------



## klf0110

Thanks Pattie-

I would have never guessed Muse was the biggest of the bunch. I would 've bet on Voz. How interesting.


----------



## Pattie

Kathy,

VOZ is catching up to Muse very quickly. I have Day 9 wts and Day10 am wts and it is amazing how much all of these pups are gaining on a daily basis - at least an ounce each day. Phew! I will post weekly wt gains from now on, because I don't want you all to be bored with the pups and me.


----------



## Suzi

Pattie said:


> Kathy,
> 
> VOZ is catching up to Muse very quickly. I have Day 9 wts and Day10 am wts and it is amazing how much all of these pups are gaining on a daily basis - at least an ounce each day. Phew! I will post weekly wt gains from now on, because I don't want you all to be bored with the pups and me.


 I would never get bored with your sharing! I didn't know that one keeps a chart I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Pattie

I like comparing litter and puppy statistics for each new litter. Just another tool.


----------



## morriscsps

My mom does that with the kittens. They weigh about the same as your puppies. lol!

Big difference in weight between the 7 kitten litter and the 4 kitten litter. The smaller litter is about 3 weeks heavier. My mom had to do a lot of supplemental feedings with the big litter.

My fav puppy is the one with the wide band of black around its belly. So cute!


----------



## clare

I would never get bored with this thread,I find it very interesting and informative.I didn't weigh our kittens every day,but I could see them growing before my eyes each day.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks for this thread, Pattie - it's interesting to see them growing each day!


----------



## Pattie

Thanks all for your positive comments. 

Pam, the puppy with the wide band is Voz, a male. I think he is coming out very nicely, so far. I don't want to rush their growing up at all, because I LOVE puppies, but I am anxious to see who may be show potential at 8 weeks.


----------



## z8alia

How cute -thanks for posting pictures and letting us follow their growth. It lets me see what I missed out on while my little guy was at home with his mom in his early weeks . I love all of them, but am drawn to the mostly white one with the dot over the eyebrow, and spot on the rear - looks like a little Domino .


----------



## Pattie

z8alia "How cute -thanks for posting pictures ... I love all of them, but am drawn to the mostly white one with the dot over the eyebrow, and spot on the rear - looks like a little Domino."

She is Reina. I think she'll have very striking markings. Her coat is just like silk.


----------



## klf0110

I hope you haven't given up on the webcam-am so looking forward to it. Plus we can chat then too.


----------



## Pattie

Kathy,

No I haven't given up the webcam idea. We will get it up this weekend. We found our little camera and the software, but will have to get a new driver for the software. DH said he would take care of it this weekend. Sorry for the delay. Here are 2 photos taken today, day10 of the kids "spooning." When I clicked on the pictures, I could see them very large and lots of detail.


----------



## klf0110

Great new pics. Didn't realize you could click on them and they keep enlarging. I can see the size difference better and how big Muse is. How much do think she'll weigh full grown. I know you said Rico was 14 lbs. How much does mom ChaCha weigh?


----------



## clare

Ooh I love them all!!


----------



## Pattie

Kathy,

Muse and Voz reached 1 lb this am. The others are not far behind. The wt and size of puppies at this stage really doesn't have much to do with their final size and wt. ChaCha weighs just under 10 lbs.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

The pups are getting cuter and bigger!!!! I haven't been on in a few days and the pups are already hitting one pound. I could never get tired of hearing news of your pups. So please keep it up. They grow so fast. This has got to be extra special for you as this is your first Havanese litter. Its fun to hear all the details.


----------



## Pattie

Actually, this is my second Havanese litter. And yes, these guys are doing well with their wt gain. I've been so stressssssssssed and feeling like a failure trying to get the webcam up and I need to just recognize my limitations with the computer LOL. So since I am a dunce, in that regard, I will just have to update witphotos and h Utube videos as I know how to do those fairly well.


----------



## Suzi

Pattie said:


> Actually, this is my second Havanese litter. And yes, these guys are doing well with their wt gain. I've been so stressssssssssed and feeling like a failure trying to get the webcam up and I need to just recognize my limitations with the computer LOL. So since I am a dunce, in that regard, I will just have to update witphotos and h Utube videos as I know how to do those fairly well.


 All right at least you tried Videos are even better. You will have to get my program it fun its called pinnacle studio! or maybe you already have one.


----------



## Pattie

*Glorious Glorias 2 wk weight chart*

Here's the kids' 2 week weight chart. I am amazed at their progress. Puppies opened their eyes today. I hope to get some individual photos of their wonderful little faces with eyes opened and post them later today. Here's a Smilebox for you.

http://smilebox.com/playEmail/4d6a51344e7a63774d445a384e5455344e4441344f54493d0d0a&sb=1


----------



## Pattie

Suzi, 
Tell me about pinnacle studio, please.


----------



## clare

Lovely smilebox!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

They are just too cute.


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwww, so sweet! happy 2 week birthday babies!!! arty:


----------



## Pattie

Well I have had several very trying days, having contracted a computer virus, took it in for repair, the techs lost all of my data (photos, docs, everything), took it back and finally picked it up again day evening before last. Very trying.

But finally, here is an update on the Glorias.

Here are yesterday’s photos of LaMontaña’s new litter, the Glorious Glorias named for song titles of Gloria Estefan. They are 3.5 weeks old today. Please enjoy them.

Dam: GCH CH Beseme’s Crystal Countdown ChaCha de LaMontaña and the sire is CH Havanasilk RicoSuave de LaMontaña

LaMontaña Ritmo Va’Ayudarle(The Rhythm is Gonna Get You) “JIVE” black & tan today's wt: 1.5 lbs 

LaMontaña Ritmo de la Noche(Rhythm of the night) Boogie: solid black boy today's wt: 1.4 lbs

LaMontaña Musica de Me Corazon (Music of my Heart) Muse, Black & Tan girl today's wt: 1.5

LaMontaña Oye Me Canto (Hearmy voice) El Voz-“Ozzie” B&W boy today's wt: 1.8

LaMontaña Reina de la danza (Dancing Queen) REINA: B&W girl today's wt: 1.9


----------



## shimpli

OMG I am in love with Reina. Look at that beautiful face.


----------



## klf0110

So glad you posted. I was beginning to wonder what happened to you. Pics are so cute. Can't believe Reina has gained so much and is now leading the pack in size. Love Ozzie's call name-very cute.


----------



## Pattie

Oops, everyone. Weights on Reina and Muse are reversed. Muse is at 1.9 and Reina is at 1.5. Forgot which order the pup photos were in.


----------



## morriscsps

I still love Ozzie's little face and black tummy stripe.


----------



## dodrop82

I need to have Reina....and then Ozzy! But they are all absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for the updated photos, Pattie!!!!!


----------



## waybrook

They are all adorable - but Ozzie steals my heart!


----------



## Kathie

Love the chubby tummy shot!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh MY! So cute! All of them. What fun!


----------



## Pattie

Thank you all so much for keeping up with the Glorias. I am having a ball with them. I get into their pen with them, which is in our family room, sit and play for most of the time that they are awake and I am so amazed at their responsiveness. They want to play with me, or with me and a toy, or climb all over me already. They play fight with one another and each one of them gives kisses. I am just in love. Personality types are pretty apparent, too.


----------



## clare

What a wonderful litter, they all look so different from each other.


----------



## misstray

I'm still a Voz (ozzie) fan. He's so freaking cute...well they all are, but he just tugs at me. LOL


----------



## Pattie

Ozzie (Voz) and Reina are striking with their markings andagree with you as they are eye catching. Jive has absolutely stunning tan markings including his eyebrows, legs and now I see around his muzzle. It is likely that the tan markings will turn white, too. It will be so interesting to watch the changes. I love their different colors and I am so looking forward to scoping out the changes.

I had to laugh at Ozzie because all 5 had just awakened and 4 went directly to the potty patch and peed. Ozzie, little lazy guy that he is, went right over to the potty patch, too, but instead of walking into the grass part, he put his front paw on the black border of the pan and felt that was enough then just peed right where he stood -- onto the peepee pad. I have some videos that I will put on YOUtube of their activities.


----------



## Pattie

Here's a video of puppy play at LaMontana.


----------



## TilliesMom

Oh my gosh, I could watch them ALL day!!
Just adorable!!! I love to see how they interact with each other and how they each came to you for some lovin!!
So beautiful! Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## misstray

So cute! Love, love, love 'em. Don't tell Brody I said that! LOL


----------



## Susan0406

They are all so cute - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pattie

Thanks to you all for watching that long video. Glorias UPDATE: They are 4 weeks old today!!!!!! Happy Birthday, dear babies. Four of them weigh 1.5 lbs and 2 weigh just under 2.lbs. They are still nursing -- ChaCha is a phenomenal momma. 

This am, I put ChaCha's food in the puppy pen for her to eat and the pups swarmed her food bowl. They had had goat's milk and rice cereal this past week (not often) but this morning after their ravenous response, I pureed momma's kibble (no grain), together with 1 tablespoon of boiled chicken and goat's milk and you would have thought they had never eaten before. Go Glorias!! Teeth are coming in, too, so ChaCha will soon decide not to nurse them.


----------



## krandall

They are just adorable, Pattie! I was going to ask if Ozzie was substantially bigger that his sibs, or if it was just an optical illusion due to his markings. I'm guessing he's one of the 2 lb'ers? Which is the other big one?


----------



## Pattie

Karen, the near 2 lb'ers are Ozzie and Muse. Both are really looking spiffy. The others are all at 1.5 lbs and they are also very consistent. I'm going to enlarge their puppy pen in the living room so that they have even more room to play. I will also be able to move their potty patch farther from their bed. I could move it away now, but they seem to use it best as they just awaken and toddle from bed to potty patch still.


----------



## clare

Oh what clever precious pups!They are all developing beautifully.


----------



## krandall

I loved seeing them turned-turtle, waving all those little feet in the air and not QUITE able to figure out how to get upright. Too cute!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

The video is just the cutest thing. If I were you I would never get anything done, I would just want to watch and play with them!!!! I can not choose a favorite all are too cute.


----------



## Pattie

You are all so gracious; thanks for such nice comments. Who doesn't love puppies? I can honestly say that many years ago when I was showing Newfs, one of the main reasons I got into dog showing was because i just love puppies.


----------



## Suzi

Pattie said:


> You are all so gracious; thanks for such nice comments. Who doesn't love puppies? I can honestly say that many years ago when I was showing Newfs, one of the main reasons I got into dog showing was because i just love puppies.


 I am the exact same way! Just love puppy's! Wish you lived next door


----------



## kimnaz

Nice video....such cuties!


----------



## Pattie

Thanks Suzi and Kim. They do get cuter and cuter every day.


----------



## Pattie

*The Glorious Glorias turn 5 weeks*

It is time for the Glorious Glorias' 5 week update. First, here is the newest video taken today. You'll get some chuckles out of it. I am next posting their individual photos.


----------



## Jplatthy

Aww they are all so cute! I haven't checked on them in awhile lol and they sure do grow FAST!


----------



## Pattie

*Newest Photos of the Glorious Glorias*

Here are their individual photos at 5 weeks of age:

Muse, Reina, Ozzie, Jive and Boogie


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oh, just look at those cute faces. They are all such dolls.


----------



## shimpli

Oh my... They are all beautiful but I LOVE Reina. She is adorable.


----------



## crazymasons

Such beautiful pups!!


----------



## Susan0406

They are so precious. I am really enjoying watching their progress.


----------



## Pattie

Thanks everyone. They really are developing into little Havanese. They are eating moistened kibble (Fromm's grain free) now. I'm trying to take some of the burden off of ChaCha. She has lost lots of her beautiful coat, is thin, but gaining every day. She eats 4 times a day now. Been having the runs so I am taking her in to my vet this am.


----------



## Moe's Gram

Thanks for sharing their start in life with us! They are all precious but Ozzie has my heart.


----------



## clare

Hope ChaCha is okay,and I just love all the pups especially Reina!


----------



## Pattie

Thank you all for your nice comments. Isn't it interesting how the different puppies call out to each of us in a different way? 

Clare, thank you for asking about ChaCha. She is fine. She is getting some Amoxycillin and today some Metronodizole. Vet says there are no worms, eggs, or any other bad things, so I am proceeding. 

This may be TMI, but last night ChaCha had toxic gas, such that Pearl who bunks right next to her in the kitchen every night, started crying and whining. I was sleeping in the living room to make sure that ChaCha was fine, so I got up and Pearl headed out the dog door and jumped up onto one of the patio chairs for about 10 minutes. She just couldn't take the odor any longer. LOL.

Fortunately, ChaCha is much better today.


----------



## Pattie

For those keeping track of the Glorias' weights....

Last week/5 weeks 

Boogie 1.57 /1.92

Reina 1.63 / 2.02

Jive 1.66 / 1.92

Muse 2.06 / 2.61

Ozzie 2.11 / 2.67


----------



## pjewel

They are just too cute. I can't stand it.


----------



## klf0110

Ahh, poor Cha Cha, or should I say Pearl. Glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Pattie

Just a little update on the Glorious Glorias. They are eating out of a flying saucer puppy dish. I have a video of them and am trying to get it up on YouTube. Hopefully you will be able to see it soon.


----------



## Pattie

*Please enjoy the Glorious Glorias as they enjoy their first meal together eating out of a flying saucer on YouTube.
*


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Puppies are so cute! And funny! Can you tell which pup is laid back and which one is the boss yet?


----------



## dodrop82

Oh Reina baby....come home to Momma and your big sisters!!!!!


----------



## klf0110

Boogie licking his chops-too cute. Must be good stuff they're chowing down on


----------



## TilliesMom

SO adorable!! they are sure growing up fast!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

They are adorable!!!!! I could just keep watching. The pup with the toy was too cute.


----------



## Pattie

Thanks everyone. I tell you I am amazed that they love their chow so much. They are getting 3 meals per day plus still nursing, because ChaCha is such a wonderful mommy. Yesterday, she brought a piece of boiled chicken into the puppy pen and dropped it in front of them. Muse got it and she ate it with gusto. Their teeth are really coming in and I'm sure ChaCha was giving them an alternative to the milk bar.

I am adding boiled chicken to their meals LOL. 

Linda, they have their individual days of "who's the boss." 

They have been going outside in our great weather at least once each day. They get pretty tuckered out afterward.


----------



## Pattie

*Glorious Glorias 6 wks - Outdoor Adventure*

I can't believe they are 6 weeks old already. They have so much fun outside. You can see them playing with Cruze, my little 6 mo old boy, whom I adore.

Their wts are over 2 lbs now.

Here's the new video:


----------



## clare

Oh that co-star is in danger of upstaging the stars! Seriously the puppies look so much fun now,is Cruze related to them,I can't remember,and will he keep his black and white colouring?


----------



## Pattie

Clare,

Yes, Cruze is related. RICO is the sire of these pups and Pearl is his half-sister. Pearl is Cruze's dam. He is silvering on his head and a little on his hindquarters. His sire did silver. Guess we'll just have to wait and see, but it will be fun to watch.


----------



## Suzi

I love cruzes coat it's beautiful


----------



## Pattie

Thanks, Suzi.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I never tire of these cute puppies.


----------



## Pattie

Me neither; I don't know what I will do when it is time for them to leave. Maybe get a little more rest--- nah.


----------



## Pattie

*Glorious Glorias at 7 weeks of age*

Here's another YouTube video of the kids in their latest caper movie. Mama ChaCha is co-starring in this one, but it's a small part.

We will be doing temperament testing tomorrow. Should be fun to see how many of them will be movie stars.


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwww, I LOVE watching them!! oh how they hop like bunnies in the grass! SO adorable! what a fun age!!! Do they all have homes already?
Such a joy!
thanks for sharing your babies with us!!


----------



## misstray

hee hee love the hopping!


----------



## Pattie

Yep, I'd swear that I was raising little baby bunnies. They are so much fun. Now that they are permitted to run in the rest of the yard -- have seen Paree -- as DH says, they don't want to be cooped up in their outside pen, so I have to really let them wear themselves out before I bring them inside and put them in their xpen in the living room. The "big" dogs all play with them, too, and really seem to watch over them. It's cool to see RICO,their dad, with them as he is so gentle.


----------



## clare

Oh lovely video.I am sitting outside watching it, whilst Nellie and one of the cats are playing together, and Dizzie has climbed on to a small outside table behind me so he can look over my shoulder at the video! It is a pleasant mild summer evening, and it has been a splendid sunny Sunday,with grandchildren in the pool all afternoon,and me as well,on Granny duty with the youngest,as he has no fear!


----------



## Pattie

Sounds like an idyllic day in England, Clare. Thanks for making the Glorias part of it.


----------



## Pattie

*Individual photos of the Glorious Glorias at 7.5 wks.*

Gosh, they are getting so big and so FAAAAASTT! There are 2 photos each of Jive and then Ozzie. Will send the rest in next post.


----------



## Pattie

*Rest of the Glorious Glorias new photos*

Here are Boogie, Reina and Muse.


----------



## clare

Oh Pattie,they are looking so grown up!What cute little characters they all look.You must be so proud,and rightly so.
In Britain the black Havs, and black and white ones tend to loose the real jet black colour and the black can turn a little rusty looking,do you think this happens to black Havs in the US?


----------



## Pattie

Thanks Clare. They are really growing up and looking like little Havanese. 

The color genetics are wild in the Havanese breed. As afar as Black dogs turning other colors, sometimes they do. For instance, Cruze's black is silvering in some areas just like his sire's coat has done. On the other hand, The black part of ChaCha's coat (the dam of my litter) is as black as black can be and has never been any other color. 

As far as the black color turning "rusty" color, that may be what is termed Havana Brown, perhaps, or the color could be black brindle. And rusting also occurs from the sun. I can recall that one or two of my jet black Newfs back in the day would sometimes have a little red in their coats during a short time in the summer. 

It would be interesting to research some of the British lines to see if Havana Brown is one of the colors often seen.


----------



## Rita Nelson

These little guys and girl sure do steal your heart.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I think the black with the rusting is Havana Brown also (I love that color). 

The Gloria's are looking so grown up!!!! Time goes so fast.


----------



## Pattie

Thanks, ladies. I am already dreading when they will be going to their forever homes.


----------



## Pattie

I have really been remiss in updating the glorious glorias. I did take some video today and will work on getting it ready to post this evening. 

The pups had their first vet visit and vaccinations and microchips last Friday. They cried like banshees but lived to bark again.

They were BAER tested yesterday, and everyone passed with flying colors. I got reacquainted with one of the soon to be puppy owners yesterday because she kindly met me at the vets and helped with the puppies at their BAER test appointment. Anyway, when I realized that she would soon have my favorite puppy in the litter, I blubbered like a silly baby, and she hasn't even taken him home yet. Sheesh! 

We had to travel 2.5 hours to the vet and 2.5 hours returning home and those puppies were so great. Everyone of them cried their little hearts out for the 1st 20 minutes of the trip and then slept until we got to the vets' office. On the way home, nary a peep. It was great! I think they should do well riding in their new mommies' cars. 

I am keeping the puppy that I've always thought would be a very nice example of the breed and will be my confirmation entry in bred-by; that is Ozzie. I am co-owning Muse who will also be in the local show rings and I can show her in Bred-By class, too. Reina is going to a wonderful show / breeder home and he is very excited to have her - I also co-own Reina. Boogie and Jive have excellent mommies and new brothers and new cousins. I love both of these gals because they have Havs already and know all about them.

So our little family is moving on, but I just look at it as expanding my own family.

I'll get working on the video now.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Reading your post made me feel a little teary eyed too. Even though you know they all are going to good homes and you'll get to watch them grow some what, you're still letting go. I can't imagine its easy.
.
Can't wait to see your video.


----------



## Suzi

Pattie said:


> Here are Boogie, Reina and Muse.[/QUOTE
> I thought Boogie look's like a good show dog! His top line is nice. I'm into top lines these days because the judge was only picking really strong ones.
> I cant wait for your next video I know it will be hard to say good buy  don't cry to hard.


----------



## clare

Looking forward to seeing the video,I shall certainly miss these regular up dates.


----------



## Pattie

*Family Memories of the Glorious Gloria Litter*

Here is the video. Memories of the Glorious Glorias Litter.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Going to miss this!!!! But I love a happy ending!!!!! I know they are all going to live happily everafter. They are just beautiful.


----------



## Pattie

Thank you, ladies. I'm missing them already. First one leaves in a little over a week and then they start to tumble out of here, but not out of my life. They've had a good start here health wise and in every other way -- I am pleased about that. I feel so fortunate that they will have such wonderful lives in their forever homes.


----------



## misstray

Wow, I can't believe how fast the time goes and the pups are ready to go already. I swear it didn't seem that fast when I was waiting for my pup from my breeder, then time seemed to crawl. LOL I'm ridiculously glad you are keeping Ozzie.


----------



## Pattie

Ozzie is looking very handsome right now. I hope he continues to mature well, so that we can have fun in the ring.


----------



## clare

They are all looking fabulous!And a really good size.I think they have had pretty much a perfect start in life, may it continue in the same vain.


----------



## Pattie

Clare,
Thanks you for such lovely wishes.


----------



## Pattie

Well, the Glorious Glorias are leaving the nest. Jive left yesterday for his first airplane ride with his new mommy to Denver Co. It is a match made in heaven. Today Boogie goes home with his momma to NoCal. Soon Reina will fly home to Kansas City. Ozzie is staying right here. And Muse may leave today also for her home in Reno, NV. Amazing.

Here is a photo of JIVE sent to me this morning by his new mama. He's playing on the grass with his new toy.


----------



## krandall

Awww, you're almost an empty nester! But think of all the joy you've brought to their new families! (well, except for the potty training part!ound


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Jive is so cute. It has been fun watching them grow up. How hard it must be for you to let them go. I fostered 4 stray kittens from 5 weeks to 12 weeks and when they left for their new homes we all cried like babies!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I would have trouble letting go too!!! But, the pups will bring so much joy to their families.


----------



## Suzi

Give the babies big kisses from Auntie Suzi. Hope their forever homes send you lots of pictures and stories. Big hug to you too Patti I know you must feel a bit sad.


----------



## Pattie

Here are the Glorious Glorias last photos before leaving for their new homes. I am very proud of them. Ozzie is staying with me and awaiting the show ring; Beau lives in NoCal; Jive lives in Denver; Daisy lives in Nevada and Reaina lives in Missouri.

If the order of photos comes out as I attached them they are:
Beau, formerly Boogie
Jive
Daisy (formerly Muse)
Ozzie and
Reina


----------



## clare

Thank you very much Pattie for sharing all the wonderful pictures of your glorious litter,I have really enjoyed watching them grow,they are so beautiful.


----------



## Pattie

It has been my pleasure to share these little guys. Thank you all for expressing your interest in their little lives. It has been so much fun for me -- even though I had to miss the National this year -- my first in 4 years.


----------



## misstray

I'm so sad they're gone! (this is why i'd make a crappy breeder)


----------



## Kathie

Thanks for sharing them with us, Pattie. They are an adorable bunch and I enjoyed seeing them from birth to "leaving the nest". I know you will miss them!


----------

